# Looking for a game in Ft. Myers.



## Sir Squanto (Nov 3, 2005)

I am looking for fellow RPG'ers in the Ft. Myers area to play or DM a solid campaign.


----------



## louis armstrong (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey , I used to play, and thought it was fun(D&D 3.5).  If you can get a group together, let me know.


----------

